# Is he going to be ... Bi Color, Blanket Back or Saddleback? HELP



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I got a new GSD puppy he is currently 9 weeks old and we are just curious as to what color he will turn out to be on his papers it says he is Black and Red but we are wondering what pattern he might be any opinions?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What do his parents look like?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Black and tan blanket - tan on chest, ears, cheeks tell me black/tan rather than bicolor.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Not bi-color, definitely cute ... Probably will be blanket pattern Black and Tan.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

In some pics the hair on his legs looks red, the light maybe? Clipper was more black and tan with very little red, but got a little more red as he got older, Cody was black/tan/red, I always loved his multicolor "cape" across his shoulders!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Very masculine and nice little pup.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Sire - Wasso Von Messina 









Dam - Zoe Vom Janzhaus - REALLY BAD PIC she is all black but pic doesn't do justice she is beautiful


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are pictures of the grandparents he was sold to me as a black and red puppy 

grand sire on dads side - remo vom fichtenschlag









grand dam on dads side - Janna Vom Messina











grandgrandsire on mothers side - Falk von den Wolfen









grandgranddam on mothers side - Duna va Pe


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful parents/grandparents, I think he could have some red, bet he'll be a beauty too!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help I guess we will just have to wait and see I have posted more pics of him under Albums I plan to update it every week with new pics so you can watch him grow at at 2 years old I will put kind of a time lapse together


----------

